# Olson VS Timberwolf band saw blades or?



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Which is the better buy - Olson @ approx $15 each, or Timberwolf @ approx $24, or is there a better blade? After smacking into a steel set screw while cutting aluminum, I'm due for buying a few. I'm thinking of picking up a couple 3/8" X 6TPI (105") for general purpose.


----------



## walnutavenue (Nov 9, 2011)

I think it's about equal. I used to use Olsen blades and felt that they worked well but faded quickly. Now I use timberwolf; they definitely have better longevity, in proportion with their higher cost. 

Neither one is a silver bullet, nor is either one a bad choice. If you think you'll accidentally cut metal very often, it's better to wreck a cheaper blade.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

I haven't used Olson blades so I can't comment on their life span. If the timber wolf blades really do last that much longer than you need to figure shipping cost difference in to the Olson blades ( more blades used per year = higher shipping cost ). Then you have to speak more time adjusting your saw every blade change.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

The timberwolf blades work well enough to justify the cost in my opinion, but, and I will admit to being the minority here, their customer service is abysmal. If you go with timberwolf, don't buy from sufffolk, the maker.

Can't speak to the quality of the olsun, as I haven't used them


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Get them at Grizzly*



Alchymist said:


> Which is the better buy - Olson @ approx $15 each, or Timberwolf @ approx $24, or is there a better blade? After smacking into a steel set screw while cutting aluminum, I'm due for buying a few. I'm thinking of picking up a couple 3/8" X 6TPI (105") for general purpose.


Grizzly sells them, cheaper also. A 6 TPI is not that good for general woodworking in my opinion. It will make some nice crosscuts, but not good for ripping/resawing. You can mix and match with some different TPIs and save on shipping.

http://www.grizzly.com/products/106-x-3-8-x-025-x-4-TPI-Pos-Claw-Bandsaw-Blade/H8735


http://www.grizzly.com/products/106-x-3-8-x-025-x-6-TPI-Pos-Claw-Bandsaw-Blade/H8736


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Ordered 2 Olson blades off Amazon, free shipping:

FB23105DB 1/2 by 0.025 by 105-Inch HEFB 3 TPI Hook @ $16.28

FB14505DB 1/4 by 0.025 by 105-Inch HEFB 6 TPI Skip @ $10.28.

Will see how they perform (if winter doesn't get here before they do), and post back.


----------



## RogerC (Oct 15, 2012)

I always get my Timberwolf blades from Woodcraft since I can just swing by in person.


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

I use TW. Nothing bad to say about Olsen..


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Got the Olsen blades in, put the 1/4" on the saw. Spent some time cutting out Christmas decorations for the wife. The thin pine is the leftovers from the 2X4s used in the toy box project. Stacked a bunch of the thin stuff and cut away. Must say I like the Olsen blade so far. Performance is great, time will tell about endurance.


----------

